# Fax über Internet versenden



## RRäubertochter (21. Juni 2004)

ich möchte über das Internet faxe versenden. Das möglichst kostenlos und seriös. Kann mir jemand eine Homepage empfehlen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus

PS: Kann man auch übers Internet  Faxe empfangen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo, das nächste Mal bitte mal Onkel Google bemühen.

http://www.google.de/search?q=faxe+versenden&btnG=Suche&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

Meines Wissens nach kann web.de auch noch Faxe versenden und afaik auch empfangen.

Gruss


----------

